
Homelessness Is a Tragedy the U.S. Can Afford to Fix - mpweiher
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2018-05-21/ending-homelessness-is-a-job-for-the-federal-government
======
Eridrus
There is little evidence that homeless people move for better services, and
this article doesn't cite any.

But regardless of that: saying something is a Federal Issue, is basically
washing your hands of it. What are the chances of the federal government doing
something about this issue any time soon?

I'm a big proponent of housing-first homeless care; give them shelter so that
they can actually get back on their feet and we spend less on trying to save
their life because they have gotten needlessly sick.

